# My 622 is here!! Now what!!??



## Notorious (Aug 18, 2005)

Umm my 622 just arrived...1 week early..though without the Installer?

What should I do? Should I swap it with my 921? I want to put my 921 where my 501 is...but dont have all the cables for that...should I do half the job (install the 622) and wait for the installer to hook up my 921 in place of the 501?

Wasnt expecting the 622 today!


----------



## AcuraCL (Dec 12, 2005)

After my 811 installer hooked up the antenna line to the uhf remote input, I decided not to let "installers" touch any of my equipment again.

Personally, I'd hook up everything myself and give the installer $5 for a burger.


----------



## Craigma (Feb 15, 2006)

Mine showed up also and I call Dish tech support 3 times trying to change my install date. The last tech told me that the install date could probably not be changed because it was waiting on hardware and he would check with the hub to let them know I had my reciever. Once I finally got to the hub I told them I had the reciever and they changed my install to tomorrow. Woo Hoo!!!

I would try to get to the hub past frontline tech support.

Good Luck.

Craigma


----------



## Notorious (Aug 18, 2005)

ooooo it comes with the double (spliter like) cable...so I may be able to do this on my own.....Im going for it...


----------



## unr1 (Jul 16, 2005)

Notorious said:


> ooooo it comes with the double (spliter like) cable...so I may be able to do this on my own.....Im going for it...


Godspeed


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

Notorious said:


> ooooo it comes with the double (spliter like) cable...so I may be able to do this on my own.....Im going for it...


That is a DishProPlus seperator and it only works if you have a DishProPlus LNB or DishProPlus switch on the other end. If you are using legacy or just DishPro switches or LNBs they that seperator will not do you any good.


----------



## 928gt (Dec 17, 2003)

Mine arrived today also.. all hooked up and working perfectly... 

EXCEPT Dish will not activate it before my Feb 21st install because the work order is still open!!! GRRRRRR!!!


----------



## Notorious (Aug 18, 2005)

928gt said:


> Mine arrived today also.. all hooked up and working perfectly...
> 
> EXCEPT Dish will not activate it before my Feb 21st install because the work order is still open!!! GRRRRRR!!!


So how do you know its working if they wont activate it??


----------



## Notorious (Aug 18, 2005)

Rob Glasser said:


> That is a DishProPlus seperator and it only works if you have a DishProPlus LNB or DishProPlus switch on the other end. If you are using legacy or just DishPro switches or LNBs they that seperator will not do you any good.


Well my current 921 has the same "splitter" so I think it will work on my main TV. Question is will my 921 work where my 501 is currently at...dam maybe I just better wait...


----------



## 928gt (Dec 17, 2003)

Notorious said:


> So how do you know its working if they wont activate it??


???? Because I can watch all the free channels and check switch was perfect.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

Notorious said:


> Well my current 921 has the same "splitter" so I think it will work on my main TV. Question is will my 921 work where my 501 is currently at...dam maybe I just better wait...


Oh, ok, in that case, if your 501 cable is also going to a piece of DishProPlus equipment you should be fine.


----------



## 928gt (Dec 17, 2003)

Well after 3rd call to tech I got someone to go ahead and activate the 622 even thou my install date isn't until the 21st. .

All channels BUT HD channels are now working (HD channels still working on the 921 OK)... one more call to make!!! Double GRRRR!!


----------



## PAULSTORM (Nov 1, 2005)

When you do the upgrade from an HD receiver like a 6000 to leasing a 622, is the installation free or an extra cost?


----------



## Ken Green (Oct 6, 2005)

PAULSTORM said:


> When you do the upgrade from an HD receiver like a 6000 to leasing a 622, is the installation free or an extra cost?


It's included Paul, the $299 fee includes the receiver, any applicable Dish or Switch replacement, and installation.


----------



## TOAST (Feb 9, 2006)

Talked to csr last night to ck if my 622 was comming ups. csr said its comming with installer. just missed ups, called them I AM PICKING IT UP AT UPS. Dose this mean i will get one when the installer comes too? That would be nice.


----------



## Ken Green (Oct 6, 2005)

TOAST said:


> Dose this mean i will get one when the installer comes too? That would be nice.


:lol:


----------



## Ken Green (Oct 6, 2005)

928gt said:


> Well after 3rd call to tech I got someone to go ahead and activate the 622 even thou my install date isn't until the 21st. .
> 
> All channels BUT HD channels are now working (HD channels still working on the 921 OK)... one more call to make!!! Double GRRRR!!


I'm not certain, but I believe you cannot get any HD channels on an MPEG4 receiver until you upgrade to one of the new medal packages.
Anyone know for sure?


----------



## 928gt (Dec 17, 2003)

kdg454 said:


> I'm not certain, but I believe you cannot get any HD channels on an MPEG4 receiver until you upgrade to one of the new medal packages.
> Anyone know for sure?


That is exactly correct. According to Senior Tech my HD channels will not show up on my 622 until my "install" is done and the ticket is closed. According to them only then can the "New style" HD package be activated even thou I already have HD on my 921.


----------



## thecodeman (Jan 31, 2006)

How can a ticket be "closed" then? By the installer only?


----------



## spykedvodka (Jan 31, 2006)

We canceled my install. That was the easy part. Then it took 3 phone calls until some dude just automatically thought I was the installer and activated with me. She had problems. For a while, the Old HD channels were working fine, and you could go to the new ones in the guide, but you couldn't view them. Then she got it working fine. I love it!!!


----------



## MusicDan (Feb 10, 2006)

TOAST said:


> Talked to csr last night to ck if my 622 was comming ups. csr said its comming with installer. just missed ups, called them I AM PICKING IT UP AT UPS. Dose this mean i will get one when the installer comes too? That would be nice.


All 622s are shipped. Installer will not bring one.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

MusicDan said:


> All 622s are shipped. Installer will not bring one.


This is not what the CSRs are telling me and I can not get them to change their story. What do you know that they don't?


----------

